# Chinese ATV Maintenance



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought my son a 2011 Chinese ATV with a 125 engine, auto trans, with reverse. It has remote start, kill, and alarm. Let’s face it, we buy these because they’re less expensive than the Japanese counterparts. But there’s a reason for this… Now that we’ve put some miles on it, I’ve ran into a few problems and I wanted to share the solutions with the forum. This may help you decide to buy one of these or not, or it may help you make yours run better. 



Replace the battery as soon as possible. The stock battery is really cheap, plus, the electrical system on these atvs will keep the bike running without the battery, but they will not charge the battery (even a new one). So you must connect a charger every night after use. 
Replace the oil after breakin, and use synthetic. These atvs do not have an oil filter. They have a screen filter that you can clean, but it’s inside the left case, and not really a regular maintenance item. Change the oil regularly and use synthetic to make it last longer. Also, others are reporting that the oil used at the factory is really cheap, so change it soon.
 The motors are supposedly clones of Honda single cylinders of the 70s and 80s. Some recommend purchasing a Clymer book that covers 90-150cc Hondas, All of the specs are supposed to be the same (torque, clearance, etc).
Check the valve clearance after the initial break in. Just like our Japanese atvs. There is a youtube video on how to adjust valve on Chinese atvs, google it.
For hard starts, check the basics as always, Fuel, Air, Spark. The plugs foul easily, and the factory plugs are cheap, so pick up a few spares of name brand plugs.
All of the engine covers, oil dipstick, inspection covers are plastic or very cheap metal. Be very careful when performing maintenance so you don’t break or strip anything.
Depending on the carb that was installed, it will have an idle screw and it may have an air screw. On some of the carbs, you can pull the slide and adjust the needle for lean/rich adjustment. Google “how to adjust carbs on chinses atvs”. There’s another forum where a guy has some really detailed carb adjustment posts.
Before allowing a kid to ride, carefully go over every single bolt and screw. Especially in the drivetrain, steering, and wheels. My atv has many loose bolts, including the rear wheel nuts and the tie rods. I used red lock tight on many of them,
Know your warranty options. The large print on mine said that I had a 6 month warranty, but fine print said that it covered engine parts only. Not troubleshooting or installation.
Once you address the oil, spark plugs, battery, valve adjustment, and loose bolts, the atv runs great and is a lot of fun. Owners on other forums state that the engines last a long time if the owner takes care of them.


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

sweet info ,,,been looking at these things .....was unsure on what to expect .....their cheap as mud ....


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I bought a cool sport 110 for my daughter about 3 years ago and the only problems I have had with it are replaced the headlights, 3 sets of brake pads,and had to snorkel it because the air box was located on the front of the motor othe than that it has been a very dependable quad. Still have the original battery in it, I have put my meter on it and it charges 13.4


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I had bought the coolster brand and had problems after about the third ride out of them it just seemed like it was always sumthn wrong with one of them hope yall have better luck than i did and i no longer own them


----------



## xbrute650x (Feb 10, 2011)

My nephew has one, and the starter went bad after a week of riding, any ideas on how to fix this, they have since fixed it, but it went out again after a few days of riding, and they don't want to spend 40 bucks just for a couple days of riding


----------



## 750bf (Oct 14, 2011)

the frame and A frame is bad to break, ours did over and over. Axel nuts and lug nuts fall off. We have been through atleast 4 batteries on our daughter's.


----------

